# صناعة المنظفات ومعطرات الجو منزليا



## ابن الجزائر البار (22 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام


بات بالإمكان تحقيق نظافة منزلك من خلال صنع المنظف بطرق سهلة وغير مكلفة والأهم هو أن هذه المنظفات خالية من المواد الكيميائية التي قد تشكل خطراً داخل المنزل . 

*منظف لجميع الاستعمالات
ونحتاج لإعداد هذا المنظف : 

½ كوب (125مل) من الصابون البلدي.
غالون (4 لتر) من المياه الساخنة.
¼ كوب (60 مل) من عصير الحامض لإضفاء رائحة منعشة وللتخلص من الدهون. 

يتم خلط المكونات السابقة معا وهذا المحلول صالح لكافة الأسطح والأرضيات، وفعّالٌ لكافة أغراض التنظيف.
ولكن من الضروري غسل الأسطح بالماء بعد استخدام المنظف (الشطف) .وللحصول على النظافة المثالية يُنصح بمضاعفة كميات الصابون وعصير الحامض.



*معقم للحمامات 


أمزجي 50-100 مل من زيت الأوكالبتوس (زيت لاذع وقوي المفعول تجدينه في محلات العطاره) و لتر من الماء. وقد يستعمل هذا المزيج برشه من عبوة رذاذ بعد خضّه جيداً.


 


 

* بودرة التنظيف
استعملي فرشاة قاسية للتنظيف بالصابون البلدي الممزوج بالملح أو صودا الخبز(بايكربونات الصوديوم).
ويلاحظ أن الفرك بإسفنجه رطبة عليها صودا الخبز فحسب، فعّالٌ أيضاً على معظم المسطحات. وقد تضيف لمسة شخصية على بودرة التنظيف بمجرد زيادة عشبه أو زهرة عطرة. بعدئذٍ ضع المكونات في الخلاط إلى أن تتشرب البودرة العطر كلياً.
في حال اتساخ الفرن بالأطعمة والدهون، يجب فركه مباشرة بصودا الخبز أو بتركيز أقوى من المنظف لجميع الاستعمالات المذكور أعلاه.


معطر جو منزلي 

تستبدل معطرات الجو الروائح الكريهة بأخرى عطرة . وبحكم احتواء هذه العبوات على مواد كيميائية يفضل تفادي استهلاك هذه المنتجات والاستعاضة عنها بمنعشات جوٍ طبيعية مثل النباتات المنزلية، أو بتطبيق الوصفات الطبيعية التالية لتخفيف الروائح الكريهة ونشر الانتعاش في المنزل : -




وضع صودا الخبز (بايكربونات الصوديوم) في سلة المهملات أو في الثلاجة لتخفيف الروائح الكريهة من مصدرها. 
- يمكن إذابة ملعقة من صودا الخبز في كوبين من الماء الساخن وأضف ملعقة من عصير الحامض (أو أي نكهة أخرى). ثم أفرغ السائل في عبوة رذاذ تستعمل تماماً كما تستعمل معطر الجو.
- وضع بعض شرائح الحمضيات وكمية قليلة من كبش القرنفل والقرفة في قدر مليء بالماء، وغلي المزيج على نار خفيفة لمدة ساعة أو ساعتين.
- الليمون هو أحد الحلول الفعالة بتقطيع الليمونة إلي أربعة أجزاء وتوضع في الفرن من 45 دقيقة إلي ساعة تقريباً وستجد انتشار الرائحة المنعشة.

وهناك العديد من الأمور التي يجنبك إتباعها بروز روائح غير محببة والحصول على روائح ذكية منها التنظيف الدائم للمنزل, والتهوية الجيدة إما بفتح النوافذ أو باستخدام شفاطات لإبعاد الروائح الكريهة عن المنزل أو المكتب. والتخلص من مصدر الروائح الكريهة، كالطعام الفاسد أو أي مادة أخرى مسببة لها كذلك التخلص من القمامة أولاً بأول .
ارجوا لا تنسونا بالدعاء


----------



## تكسابون (23 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا أخي على هذا النشاط


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (25 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_مشكور جدا" على الجهود المعطره وهلا بريح الجزائر الحلوه_


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (26 أغسطس 2009)

ياجماعه انا اثق بكم جدا ووجب علينا تنبيه البار المحترم (ابن الجزائر) انه ينقل ليس الا حتى لا نزيد من جهله شيئا ونساعده على تقويم نفسه الكلام موجه بالاخص للاستاذ تكسابون العضو المعروف والاستاذ محمد جاسم العامرى وذلك لما لهم من اسهامات فى الموقع


----------



## المهندسه ليى (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا وعاشت الايادي
تحياتي


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (26 أغسطس 2009)

سلام ياخ محمد محدم مراد
اشكرك يا اخي المصري على هذا الابداع والتالق شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## lost.love8888 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

المواضيع مرة تحفة


----------



## zoro99 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ما هو الصابون البلدي أرجو وضع صورة تعرفنا عليه


----------



## ماجد ةالمصرى (16 يناير 2010)

*تصنيع معطرات الجو*

ارجو من اخوانى الاعزاء معرفة تصنيع معطرات الجو للتجاره:77::60::75:


----------



## النجار2000 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم وافقنا جميعا الي ما تحب وترضي 
واغفر لنا ولجميع المسلمين​


----------



## الدبور11 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود تشكر علية الدبور11


----------



## جرجس فؤاد (25 يناير 2011)

معطر الجو يتركب من 3% من روائح عالية الجودة مثل الياسمين و الشانيل و التفاح ...الخ
نون ايونيك 2% و ايثانول 25% يتم التقليب جيدا ثمنضيف الماء مع التقليب


----------



## radoradoq (7 يونيو 2011)

يا اخي جرجس من اين نحصل على هذه المواد 
ومشكور لـ الابن البار


----------



## اذكار (7 يونيو 2011)

عاشت الأيادي


----------



## redemption 4 ever (8 يونيو 2011)

[email protected] يمكنك الاعتماد علينا فى التركيبات اللى تحتاجها


----------



## محمد رفاعى 102000 (25 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لمجهودك الجميل ممكن اعرف رائحة بريل بالضبط


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية
موضوع مفيد


----------



## farawela (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمةاللة وبركاتة نرجو من احد الاخوة الافاضل المهندسين الكيماويين يفيدونا بأسم المادة التى تجعل الماء مستحلب مثل اللبن الحليب تماما بدون ان ترقد


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ماء البلسم + اى زيت يتلائم مع التركيبة تعطى مستحلب


----------



## nassim.hipnas (26 ديسمبر 2011)

هل يباع morpholine في الجزائر وان كان يباع الرجاء ان تقولو لي وين


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

